# KYOTO, Living Soul of Japan



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Japan of your far-eastern fantasies is alive and well in Japan's traditional cities. Among these, Kyoto stands head and shoulders above the rest. Traditional Japanese beauty does include spectacular buildings and sites, but it is mostly about the subtle, small and delicate. The framing of a view, the arrangement of a few rocks, a single deep red maple leave floating on a pond, or the shifting perspectives as you walk down a path or corridor are things you would probably not normally pay much attention to, but in Kyoto, you become keenly aware of such subtle things. And that's part of the magic.

Kyoto will also make you feel both more spiritual and more cerebral. It's difficult not to pause, meditate or reflect on one's own life and issues in such calm, serene settings. Maybe you will convince yourself that you're smarter than the rest of us because your perception feels heightened and you suddenly notice small things and details. Newsflash. They're most likely there intentionally, to be noticed and appreciated. But that's the other part of the magic; the part that works on you, touches you, and can potentially change you. 

First sample, the Yuzen-in strolling garden an teahouse of the humongous Chion-in (知恩院) complex in the Higashiyama area East of downtown.



























































































The Higashiyama area is Kyoto's most touristy, but you still find pockets of calm, including the Ishibe Koji lane (石塀小路), often used as location for period tv dramas.























































One of the nicknames of Kyoto is "City of a Thousand Secrets." Indeed, besides a few very famous and visible ones, most of its best shops, restaurants, streets and temples are right there, just beyond a tiny bend in the street, hidden in plain view. Some say this makes it frustrating. I think it has the potential of rewarding those who take their time and do their homework.



























































































Kyoto is one of Japan's largest cities, and as such, a lot of it is thoroughly modern and busy. The traditional pleasures are a tad harder to discover than in other countries, but rest assured, you will be rewarded. Your first glimpse of Kyoto will likely be its gargantuan main train station. 


























































































































































City Hall










Eating is one of the big pleasures of Japan, and Kyoto is a highlight. From the super-traditional to the super-trendy, you'll never have to go far for a nice traditional meal, great snacks or a cool café. 

















































































































































Japan is the land of whimsy. You are never far away from something weird but cool, interestingly bizarre or tooth-decayingly cute.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome!*.*


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Eternal Kyoto, so beautiful and charming!


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

This is seriously beautiful. Japan doesn't look real to me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread, beautiful and fascinating images from Kyoto...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kyoto


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

As much as I love the modern Japan, I love those old gardens and beautifull wooden architecture. i wouldn't mind living in such a traditional quarter in a wooden house.
great shoys!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the sense of tranquility in the garden.


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

I love Japan! Japanese do good everithing!))


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice pictures of one of my favorite cities. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful thread, aljuarez!

Kyoto looks incredible, and so clean you could eat food off the streets. What a perfect place! I would love to go on a whirlwind tour of Japan – such an amazing, fascinating country.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time for more images of the mysterious ancient capital!

Back in the eastern hills of Higashiyama, let's look at the beautiful zen temple complex Kōdai-ji 高台寺 and its vecinity.

























































































































































































































More images from the streets of Higashiyama. I read recently that all the tourist services and locales are slowly but surely pushing out the owners of the old buildings and is now the ward with the oldest population in the city, and one of the least dense..












































































































































































More Kyoto shops, tea houses and cafés.








































































































































Nobody takes my picture. NO ONE, you hear me? :tongue: I take the pictures. Put that down now. Give it back! 










"Hypermedia Men's Relaxation Club"... I don't want to know. Well, actually... what is it?










Going down to the metro










The Path of Philosophy 哲学の道, is a narrow footpath following a small canal, famous for its Spring cherry blossoms, when is mobbed by large crowds. The rest of the year, it's serene and calm, but thoroughly urban. Interesting homes and shops along the way. 































































































































Kyoto streets and buildings.
































































Scene downtown. The hills surrounding the city are a constant reminder of the treasures hidden among the trees. But the discovery of amazing things can be around any corner or down any alley...










Zanny Japan


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually i'm first reminder city is Tyokyo But this picture make me falling love with Kyoto. Amazing city is neiborhood with seoul. 
I love autumn/winter season of japan's cities.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I like Kyoto a lot - it's a very nice city overall. Your photos remind me of my time there.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

beautiful city


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More images from Japan’s ancient capital!

Shōren-in (青蓮院) is one of the city’s oldest Buddhist temples. It was even the site of the imperial palace for a brief period after a fire consumed the home of the Emperor. The garden is lovely!








































































































































Views of streets in the traditional neighbourhoods
































































Beside the famous “Path of Philosophy” the city is crisscrossed by a multitude of narrow canals.





































The Kamo River is the largest crossing the city. Not very scenic on its way downtown, but the old structures along the banks include some of the city’s best and oldest places to eat in the city, with beautiful riverside tables.



















Scenes from the metro. Check out exactly how many calories your burn per step. Avoid the escalator!



















More places to eat and shop. Blowfish anyone?














































Some random aspects of the modern city
































































Back to the huge Chion-in complex (知恩院) in Higashiyama, just up the hill from Shōren-in


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the ancient capital!

Streets...















If you have any interest in Japan, you have likely heard about Ryoanji (龍安寺), and even if the name doesn't sound familiar, the famous zen rock garden, won't be news to you. Many visitors don't walk around the garden, which is shame!



































Details and non-traditional buildings...









Shops and store fronts...









Now, picture this: you're back downtown after soaking in the beauty of the hills and its temples. It suddently starts pouring and you duck for cover in the first public-looking commercial building you find. And what is it? A scandinavian cafe, of course! :lol: But seriously, even though Kyoto embodies everything Japan stands for, just when you think you have it figured out, it throws surprises at you!





Kyoto Tower is a bit of an eyesore sticking out just outside the main train station. But the views are great! 















































Tōfuku-ji (東福寺) is one of my personal favorite temples. The rock garden is definitely the one I've liked best! :banana:





















































































Finally, some night scenes...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic thread.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

First, some random Kyoto scenes... (which means I have no idea where I was when I took them! :lol













Let's start today with a visit to the beautiful Kon-chin, a Zen buddhist temple which is unusual for the space distribution, in which the formal garden features in such a central space. It is regarded a a subtemple of the much more famous Nanzenji.









































Back to Higashiyama now... 

It seems EVERYONE who visits Kyoto makes it to the Kiyomizu temple. And why not? The place is gorgeous and it's one of the most accessible in the old capital. Put it on the list even if you're in town for just a day!

















































This world-heritage site is a must, not just for the temple buildings themselves, but because of the views over the city!















The pedestrianized lanes going up the hill towards Kiyomizu are very attractive (especially Gojo-zaka and Chawan-zaka) and have dozens of places to eat and shop. Much of what's on offer is common-denominator tourist trinket, but just a few meters away from the main tourist shops, exquisit, infinitely finer things await. 

























Still in Higashiyama, the Ryozen Kannon is a memorial to "the Unknown Soldier fallen in World War II". This Kannon (enlightened being) is the largest statue in Kyoto.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic images.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, the palace, the temple and the gardens are just lovely and serene.\
I love the traditional architecture and the modern city is just awesome.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

With the possible exception of Himeji (huge, original castle), the best day trip from Kyoto is Nara. I had only a few hours, and only made it to the large Todaiji complex, which includes a huge Buddha, housed in the world's largest wooden building.











































































More impressions of the most touristy area of Nara























Some of the nicest blocks in Kyoto are right in the middle of town, among the modern areas of the city. Machiya (traditional wooden houses) can be found throughout the city, but even in Kyoto they can be easy to miss. Here is a particularly pretty machiya area, where most have been turned into restaurants and shops.


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Love Kyoto.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots......and the cultural architecture is awesomely unique.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Of course Kyoto has plenty of modern places too, but I especially like the ones that pay homage to the traditional, too!











Back to the Hongaji, in the middle of the downtown area. Not sure whether this is the Higashi (East) of the Nishi (West) Honganji..























Back to the eastern hills to visit the large Nanzenji temple complex. This is the Tenjuan, famous for its ponds and bamboo groves...

























Heading to the Sanmon (main gate) of Nanzenji now...











Tha gate can be climbed, which you should do for nice views. 
It ocurrs to me that the traditional side of Kyoto, with its gorgeous gardens, temples and ponds, constantly changing with the seasons, is a kind of paradise. Or perfect retreat, if you prefer. Living in Japan, and even more, being Japanese, is probably a demanding situation, but these little perfect places add up to a whole, quite distinct dimension. Of course, your idea of a perfect retreat may be a warm beach with crystaline water or a mountain cabin next to a pristine lake, but I find Kyoto's combination of the natural and the artificial, the spiritual and the mundane, the ancient and the new, the massive and the tiny, very hard to beat. I guess this is what keeps me coming back. Four times and counting! :banana:





















More later!


----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

When I was very little, I used to confuse Kyoto with Tokyo (the names only). :lol: 
Then I saw pictures of the two cities. One being the great modern capital of Japan, the other one was more traditional. 
This city is just fabulous. 
I love the Japanese music, food and culture!
Great pictures! :uh:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Fall is definitely my favorite season to visit Kyoto. I’ve yet to visit during the Spring, but Fall is quite colorful there.

The Eikan-do complex is a more removed from the main sight áreas, but I found it very interesting. It’s also less touristy! It includes a Chinese-looking pavillion and a famous set of round stairs and elevated walkways. That’s a recurring theme in this city, the temple and shrine complexes look like they incorporate, adapt and blend with nature, rather than “fight” it. 
























































Also, the complex of temples in and around Nanzen-ji is one of the most visually varied, and includes a beautiful aqueduct and some really lush gardens. It’s also one of the most popular, so you may want to avoid visiting at peak Spring and Fall seasons, which is also when they are at their prettiest!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

In the Western hills now, to check out the large Ninna-ji complex, 仁和寺


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Nice to see both of your Japan threads updated! I'd love to see more places in Japan from your perspective.


----------

